# Imisky's 20g DIY custom setup



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm here to share another setup of mine, filled it about 3 weeks ago and have been playing with the setup and scape for the last few days, hint the murky water. This tank will be for CRS as well but for now I'm going to make a journal to show how I go about planting and plant placement. The only thing thats in the tank right now in terms of plants is Taiwanese weeping moss (grows spikey) will be adding:

Ranunculus Inundatus
Eriocaulon Sp. Japan 
Bolbitis sp

You'll probably notice this is the exact same plant selection as the one I have in my ADA 60-P. I love this plant combination as they compliments each other very well. Though you dont need the Erios at all in the plant mix, its just nice to have it if you have access to it.

Specs:

tank: custom 24"L x 13"W x 11"H tank
stand: custom ada style stand
lighting: 2x 24W PC lighting
filters: eheim 2236 + sponge filter
CO2: *1-2bps (waiting to setup)
substrate: ADA powder type

Heres a FTS of the setup, a little murky but you guys should get the point. I've also put up how i made the sponge filters though i think it should be straight forward. costed about $3 if you bought an eheim classic canister filter kit as I just used the spray bar + end plug for the sponges filter. cut it down to the desired length and drill the holes bigger.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. What's that bag on the right? Bio from another tank to seed the filter in this one?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

That taiwan moss is going to look solid around the dwood. Where did you get your fittings for the pc bulbs if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking for some long ones for my own pc bulbs too. My bulbs are in a regular swing arm desk lamp and the glare from the bottom half of the bulb is really starting to kill.


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice. What's that bag on the right? Bio from another tank to seed the filter in this one?


it is a bag of carbon to clear up the yellow tint that ADA substrate has during the initial setup.



martialid10t said:


> That taiwan moss is going to look solid around the dwood. Where did you get your fittings for the pc bulbs if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking for some long ones for my own pc bulbs too. My bulbs are in a regular swing arm desk lamp and the glare from the bottom half of the bulb is really starting to kill.


Those lights are from home depot, its sold as a goose neck fixture but with a little moding it works well for tanks and looks nice too  the price was fairly good at $15/ea


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow another tank? Looks like it's off to a great start!


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

tang daddy said:


> Wow another tank? Looks like it's off to a great start!


nah I've had this tank for a while, it was at one point used as the sw frag tank. Then i took it down for a while and now its back up.


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

Got some time to work on the tank today so heres a picture of it with the plants in. CO2 is also added in now and it is running at about 1.5bps. Lets see how this will fill in, should be fairly intersting as i am not white sure how the bolbitis will look like once it roots down and grows.


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

this looks great! good job so far!


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

update fts


----------

